Ask HN: What do you do with your free tier or dirt-cheap VM? - indigodaddy
======
codefined
Host [https://femto.pw](https://femto.pw), a free file uploading and
downloading service.

~~~
auxym
What do you use for storage?

~~~
codefined
MinIO, a S3-compatible file store, running on top of a cluster of ZFS VMs. It
just uses the available disk space from my other servers.

------
etherio
Host my automated newsletter
[http://metadigest.uzpg.me](http://metadigest.uzpg.me) and my blog
[http://uzpg.me](http://uzpg.me)

------
api
Host a personal site and use it as an arbitrary shell box from which to test
network stuff. I also have it set up so I can route through it when traveling
to avoid crappy captive portals and suspect networks.

------
djbeadle
I use the Digital Ocean $5/month VM to self host my static website (generated
via Hugo although I'm not thrilled with it) on Apache, run Grafana and an
InfluxDB server and experiment with Unix.

~~~
endisukaj
Serious question: why not use github pages to run your static website?

------
yarapavan
Try one of the awesome-selfhosted solutions.

